# Afterimage and misaligned left-hand "Next Page" button?



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there, fellow Kindle fans! 

I was fortunate enough to be given a Kindle for Christmas, and I'm absolutely in love. The only problem? I'm worried that my new baby may be defective... or, more accurately, may become defective in the future.

There are two issues about which I'm concerned: my Kindle screen seems to display an afterimage, even when the device is turned off; and my left-hand "Next Page" button appears to be out of alignment. I'm including large photos of both (possible) problems so Kindle users more knowledgeable than I am can tell me if this is something to get my knickers in a twist about or not. (Please excuse the ever-present dog hair... how embarrassing!)

Afterimage: http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/jesspark/kindle01.jpg

This is the Kindle when it's powered down. If you look at the top of the screen, you ought to be able to see the dark bar and maybe even make out "Jessica's Kindle" on the left-hand side; my Kindle was on the Home page when I turned it off. Is this faint afterimage normal? My mom reports that she can see the same thing with her Kindle, but I wanted to make sure this wasn't a screen malfunction, especially if it has the potential to worsen.

Misaligned left-hand "Next Page" button: http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/jesspark/kindle02.jpg

You can see how the left-hand "Next Page" button doesn't line up with the "Prev Page" button above it -- it looks as though the top of the "Next Page" button is permanently depressed. I don't use this button often, preferring the right-hand one, but it seems to work fine; I just want to make sure it stays that way! I wrote to Amazon about this issue last night and received the following response:



> Hello from Amazon.com.
> 
> Thanks for writing to us about the "Next Page" button.
> 
> ...


I clicked "yes" -- confirming that the email did resolve my question -- but, in retrospect, it really didn't. While I appreciate learning more about the replacement policy, what I wanted to know was if the crooked "Next Page" button was something that was going to prove defective later on down the line. I know that Amazon's Customer Service reps aren't psychic, but I was hoping that others' experiences would better inform me as to whether this is something that I should keep an eye on. I feel silly for being so paranoid, but I love my Kindle and I don't want it to stop working!

I'd be most grateful for any words of wisdom (even if they're just "Calm _down!_"). 

--jesspark


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

First and foremost, Welcome.  
Second, someone will have the answers.  
I looked at my Kindle, held it up and looked at the side, and my button looks like yours.  When I ran my finger over the top the alignment is fine.  
As for the after image.  I couldn't really see it on the pic you posted.  Could just be me.  I often have an image that stays on mine for a  little while, especially after it's been in sleep mode.  But it fades after a while.  It's never been anything like a burn like others have talked about on the boards.  Just a faint image for a short time.  My solution has been to try not to let it go to sleep mode.  

I'll say it.  Calm down.  If they are serious issues, Amazon seems to be very helpful from what I've heard on here.  
Stick around here a while.  The people are friendly and helpful.
debbie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Jess, glad you are here.

When I hold my Kindle up and look at it I think it looks just like your picture.

Wait on Leslie or some more Kindle friends to post. I don't have an answer for your screen but someone will be here soon that can answer.

Please go to The Intro/Welcome Board and tell us more about yourself *after* your Kindle issue is resolved. 

Linda


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi, my next page is like yours...I think its fine.  Mine too leaves some writing after I shut it off.  It clears as soon as I turn it back on.  I've heard others have the same issues.  As far as I know its normal.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the quick and friendly replies, debbie, Linda, and Neversleepsawink! 

Debbie, I went back to my original photo of my powered-off screen and darkened the levels -- can you see what I'm talking about now?

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/jesspark/kindle02b.jpg

Although the afterimage doesn't fade at all after the Kindle's turned off (and it does the same for any "page" it's on before being powered down, including screensavers), it hasn't been interfering with my reading... but, if it's something that could cause problems later on down the line, I figured I should nip it in the bud.  Better safe than sorry and all that!

Again, thanks for your help -- I'm so glad to know that there's a community of other Kindle users who are able to offer experience and advice!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Jess
My button  is the same way, if you run your hand down the side you can feel how much its off. 
I never shut my Kindle so I never notice. but   I just turn it off and its clear no after images.  I've had my Kindel since May and I use the left hand button all the time, and never had a problem.

Tessa


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

jesspark said:


> Thanks for the quick and friendly replies, debbie, Linda, and Neversleepsawink!
> 
> Debbie, I went back to my original photo of my powered-off screen and darkened the levels -- can you see what I'm talking about now?
> 
> ...


Mine definitely doesn't show anything on the screen. I don't think that is normal. especially after powering off and back on. I agree with you better to be safe than sorry! Have you tried reset?

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My button seems the same. . .works fine. . .have had the Kindle since July.

I don't see any after image when turning it off, but I don't do that very often.  If it becomes bothersome, call CS, or e-mail and have 'em call you.

But what I really want to know is:  what cover do you have it in?    What I can see of it looks really nice.

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

The image that is left on mine is very very faint..have to have some pretty good eyes to see it.  From the picture you post I can see the image left is like mine.  If it stays then I would call to talk to CS.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Linda -- I just did my first reset, and the afterimage remains. I should've tried that before posting, though... thanks for the reminder! 

I just shot off an email to Amazon's CS (I'd talk to them over the phone, but I wanted to include links to the photos), so we'll see if they say that a faint afterimage is normal (or at least acceptable). If it's not, does anyone know what the policy is for replacements when the Kindle is out of stock?

And Ann, my cover is a Dickens Executive Leather Case by bobarra. I love it!  I have to admit, though, I've been eyeing Oberon's Hokusai Wave cover lately...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jesspark said:


> And Ann, my cover is a Dickens Executive Leather Case by bobarra. I love it!  I have to admit, though, I've been eyeing Oberon's Hokusai Wave cover lately...


Thanks. I like it. . . the corners on your pictures look nicer than the ones on the website. Looks like it holds the Kindle well, no velcro? Are there other colors?

Ann


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

No Velcro! Depending on how I hold the Kindle, sometimes I have to readjust the upper corner to make it more snug, but it's never been in danger of falling out (thanks, too, to the elastic strap at the bottom). I never used the original Kindle case for comparison's sake -- my parents gave me the bobarra cover along with the Kindle -- but I've been very happy with this one.

There are a handful of other designs and colors/prints, which you can see here.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The after-image is normal when you turn the Kindle off or after unplugging from the USB port.  The "flash" that you see when you turn the page seems to help clear the old levels, so when it doesn't get to flash (like when you turn off), the ghost image can still remain.  Now, if you're seeing ghosting when turning pages or something, that is not normal.

Same with the buttons, probably nothing to worry about.  Mine are a bit "off" on the right side, but I haven't had any actual problems in 6 months.  I think amazon was just trying to tell you that slight mis-alignment is normal, but if it causes a problem in the future, like getting stuck, it is covered under the warranty.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Jess, this morning I turned my K off and noticed the same afterimage of the page I had been reading.  My key also looks just the same as yours.  I've only had mine for a little over a week and have only turned it off this morning, so had not noticed this before.  Please keep us posted regarding the reply from CS.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Will do, katbird1! Thanks to marianner's post -- which also reminded me that the word for this effect is "ghosting" -- I'm feeling much better about the state of my Kindle.  Interesting, though, that only a few users report being able to see text/images on the screen when the Kindle is turned off... I wonder why that is.

I just did a search for "Kindle" and "ghosting" and found this discussion on Amazon about ghosting, and the first reply echoes marianner:



> Yes, it is normal. It is a byproduct of e-ink technology, and there is no danger of burn-in. Once you turn on the Kindle again, and bring up a new page, the old page will completely disappear to be replaced by the new page. The Ghosting you see when you turn it off is due to nothing replacing the page you were on, and therefore not all the ink particles disappear.


I imagine CS is going to say something similar. I'll post the response as soon as I get it!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My keys are the same and I do experience the ghosting occasionally. It seems to appear if a really dark screen saver has been on the screen for a day or so. So far, it has cleared when I go back to reading. I usually just put mine in sleep mode instead of turning it off.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for your input, everybody! I just received a reply from Amazon:



> Hello from Amazon.com.
> 
> Thank you for writing to us about the problem you're having with your Kindle screen.
> 
> ...


Bolding mine.

So, apparently, this is normal. I'm still scratching my head over why some people report ghosting/an afterimage when their Kindle is turned off and others don't, but... I guess I'll take Amazon's word that it's nothing to worry about! That's a relief.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the same mis-aligned button and the "ghosting" issue. The ghost always goes away when the next screen is drawn.


----------



## Judith (Jan 5, 2009)

I just got a new Kindle for Christmas also.  I have noticed the ghosting also and am glad that you brought it up in this discussion.  It was beginning to concern me also.  It's great that we have a place to get some answers.

I love your Kindle cover and now in addition to all the books I need to buy, I MUST have a new cover.  This truly is the gift that keeps on giving.  Little did my husband know.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Judith said:


> I just got a new Kindle for Christmas also. I have noticed the ghosting also and am glad that you brought it up in this discussion. It was beginning to concern me also. It's great that we have a place to get some answers.
> 
> I love your Kindle cover and now in addition to all the books I need to buy, I MUST have a new cover. This truly is the gift that keeps on giving. Little did my husband know.


Yes you MUST have a new cover Judith, may I direct you to accessories? 

Linda


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Judith said:


> I MUST have a new cover.


And a skin..have you seen the skins?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

jesspark said:


> I'm still scratching my head over why some people report ghosting/an afterimage when their Kindle is turned off and others don't, but... I guess I'll take Amazon's word that it's nothing to worry about! That's a relief.


I think it's usually so light that some people just don't notice it. I hear that can happen when you get old...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> And a skin..have you seen the skins?


You should also check out the purses that hold your Kindle....J'Tote, Kathy Van Zeeland, etc....LOL


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> You should also check out the purses that hold your Kindle....J'Tote, Kathy Van Zeeland, etc....LOL


Vera Bradley...


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I had an image that would not go away even if I turned Kindleabra off.  I charged it fully and it was fine.  Has only happened once.


----------

